# IWC Portuguese 7-Day Auto - Which Color???



## watchez9 (Jan 14, 2013)

Probably a common question, but which color combo do people recommend. Looking to be able to dress it up or down (suit and jeans). Own no other watches. Will wear as an everyday watch. Tend to like the white face but not sure if I love the blue or rose gold numbers. With black, are you stuck with a black strap?


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

My Portuguese is black (mine is from the vintage collection, hand wound). But I have the perception that the 7- day portuguese white face is more common than the dark ones. But the best way to decide is when you have both (dark and white) in front of you, which one do you have the impulse to try it on 1st. If you pick the white one I think the rose gold numbers has a more classy look than the blue. I think the blue is more sporty, but at the end all boils down to personal preference.

this might help


----------



## DasStig (Aug 18, 2012)

Blue. I rarely like anything in yellow/gold. And probably 75% of all the watches in the world are black already. So blue strap, white face, and blue numerals stand out more.


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

if you wear a lot of white shirts at work then consider the black one I really like the contrast.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

white dial would be the ideal solution, goes with just about everything - both casual and dressy


----------



## watchez9 (Jan 14, 2013)

IWC has a rose gold case, but I was thinking more of this one. rose gold just limited to the hands and numbers...your opinion still the same?


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

watchez9 said:


> IWC has a rose gold case, but I was thinking more of this one. rose gold just limited to the hands and numbers...your opinion still the same?
> 
> View attachment 938136


IMHO, this is the best option for you. Like somebody else said the white face is more versatile specially when is gonna be your only watch (like you mention before) and the gold numbers gives the watch a classy look.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

mine......









regards,
cesar


----------



## karmatp (Jul 8, 2007)

cesar scarambone said:


> mine......
> 
> View attachment 939293
> 
> ...


Nice Cesar! I am also a huge fan of the white dial and blue hands.


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

If you had the means, this would be hard to beat: the 5001-06 in gold


----------



## superbry (Mar 8, 2011)

flyingpicasso said:


> If you had the means, this would be hard to beat: the 5001-06 in gold


now that is a beauty! I'd also opt for the white dial blue hand version if ss is your only option


----------



## FlyingTigers (Aug 11, 2012)

Which iwc model the one with the white dial / silver numbers and hands per picture from heurolexomega? I checked the iwc website but couldnt fine it. Looks awesome.

Thanks in adv.



heuerolexomega said:


> My Portuguese is black (mine is from the vintage collection, hand wound). But I have the perception that the 7- day portuguese white face is more common than the dark ones. But the best way to decide is when you have both (dark and white) in front of you, which one do you have the impulse to try it on 1st. If you pick the white one I think the rose gold numbers has a more classy look than the blue. I think the blue is more sporty, but at the end all boils down to personal preference.
> 
> this might help
> View attachment 937331


----------



## Blunderact (Aug 7, 2012)

heuerolexomega said:


> IMHO, this is the best option for you. Like somebody else said the white face is more versatile specially when is gonna be your only watch (like you mention before) and the gold numbers gives the watch a classy look.


White dial and gold numbers with brown strap.


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

Blunderact said:


> White dial and gold numbers with brown strap.


That's a nice watch, and something to consider for the OP. I Would pick this one without hesitation over the 7-day in house movement. Why?
-Eta based with good reliability over a 7 day reserve with a single barrel that is known to have accuracy issues.
-Iconic
-Cheaper 
No brainer for me, I would pic the one in the pic above. Maybe this is a good excuse for people that owns or previously owned the 7day reserve to express their experience with this watch and confirm this accuracy issue. To me make sense that a single barrel for a 7 day reserve is prone to accuracy issues but the best person to make that statement is someone that actually owns the watch.


----------



## DasStig (Aug 18, 2012)

I was a huge fan of the Portuguese 7 day, but after reading its accuracy issues, I lost all my interest. I know, accuracy is not everything. And I might overlook accuracy issues for a very special watch. But in my mind, accuracy is an issue if a watch gains/loses more than 5-6seconds a day. That puts it to ~3minutes a month, and that's fine. Some people reported that their 7-days were gaining 15 seconds a day. That's almost 8minutes a month. It just sounds unacceptable. In general, if a watch is around $5k, I think it should be better than 4seconds a day. If it's $10k+, it better be 1 seconds a day.

I recently purchased a vintage series aquatimer. I set it to atomic clock on Jan 1st, and it's 6 seconds slow today. That's ~0.3 seconds a day. Better than your standard quartz watch. A company that can make a movement like this should be able to do better than 15seconds/day with its 7-day movement.



heuerolexomega said:


> I Would pick this one without hesitation over the 7-day in house movement. Why?
> -Eta based with good reliability over a 7 day reserve with a single barrel that is known to have accuracy issues.
> -Iconic
> -Cheaper
> No brainer for me, I would pic the one in the pic above. Maybe this is a good excuse for people that owns or previously owned the 7day reserve to express their experience with this watch and confirm this accuracy issue. To me make sense that a single barrel for a 7 day reserve is prone to accuracy issues but the best person to make that statement is someone that actually owns the watch.


----------



## selim77 (May 19, 2011)

that's mine. goes well with my blue shirt i guess


----------



## watchez9 (Jan 14, 2013)

I've been reading up lately on the IWC Portuguese 7-Day, and there seems to be a lot of chatter on the accuracy issues. Is that a real issue to be concerned about?


----------



## DasStig (Aug 18, 2012)

Someone even made a pole in this forum and the results were not so great. That being said, I don't think many 7-day owners are forum members. Also, you always hear the bad news. It's the nature of the thing.

On the other hand, for a $12k watch, this should not even come up. IWC says their watches are regulated between 0 to +7sec/day from the factory. Given how much they charge for their watches, there should not be any outside this range. Especially after a service.



watchez9 said:


> I've been reading up lately on the IWC Portuguese 7-Day, and there seems to be a lot of chatter on the accuracy issues. Is that a real issue to be concerned about?


----------



## Onethingreal (Dec 31, 2012)

Playing Devil's Advocate; the Rose Gold is stunning no matter what you're wearing. Overdressed is an oxymoron - the timepiece makes a statement whether it's Invicta or IWC - if you want that statement to be 'Class', you go for the gold. Excepting teeth, of course...then it's diamonds or chrome!


----------



## MrSingh (Jan 31, 2013)

cesar scarambone said:


> mine......
> 
> View attachment 939293
> 
> ...


This one, its a beautiful watch and already a classic among WISs


----------



## Blunderact (Aug 7, 2012)

heuerolexomega said:


> That's a nice watch, and something to consider for the OP. I Would pick this one without hesitation over the 7-day in house movement. Why?
> -Eta based with good reliability over a 7 day reserve with a single barrel that is known to have accuracy issues.
> -Iconic
> -Cheaper
> No brainer for me, I would pic the one in the pic above. Maybe this is a good excuse for people that owns or previously owned the 7day reserve to express their experience with this watch and confirm this accuracy issue. To me make sense that a single barrel for a 7 day reserve is prone to accuracy issues but the best person to make that statement is someone that actually owns the watch.


The time difference is a obvious....


----------



## ivanlt (Oct 25, 2008)

What was the real time? Anyway I do prefer the 7-day over the chrono. The IW500114 would be my choice (silver dial with gold appliqué numerals), someday I will get it! Although I do also like the IW500107, those blue hands and numerals don't look blue nor black... I do prefer gold numerals, they shine even in low light conditions!


----------



## Sextant (Oct 27, 2012)

There is something in blue on white that makes it both classy and sporty more than other combinations.
View attachment 981361


----------

